# Some pictures of Finn



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

*Some pictures of Finn..now Murphy*

Here are a few pictures of our little guy.....we pick him up next week Tuesday. Our girls will get him for their christmas present when they wake up on Christmas morning! 

3 weeks old









5 weeks old









5 weeks old (one of my favorites!)









I will post more when we get him next week!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

He has a great color! Very shiny. 

What are you going to do with him between Tuesday and Christmas?


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he's going to stay at my boss's house (she's going with me to get him) and then on Wednesday I am home all day so I will go and pick him up in the morning. He will stay with me all day and then go back to my boss's house for the night. I will then go and get him (for good) on christmas eve (after the girlies go to bed). Finn and I will sleep downstairs christmas eve night until the girls come down the next morning. I hope it all works...unless my dh has other plans and gives the girls their christmas present early.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol you might find that a puppy crying on christmas eave will wake the girl early. 

you need to take some photos of fin with his bow on under the tree.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah I've thought about him crying and waking the girls up. I keep going back and forth oh giving the girls Finn early (like on Tuesday night when they get home from school/daycare) or having him stay by my bosses house Tues and Wednesday nights. I just want them to be so surprised and have a wonderful christmas! Whichever we decide will work out perfectly I'm sure!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Maybe you could try leaving a television on or something that will drown the sound of the crying out.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be sleeping by him (even if I'm sleeping on the floor). I will most likely leave the tv on or some soft music going for a little bit of noise. I really don't think that they would hear him with their doors closed and upstairs, but ya never know they have surprised me on more than one occasion. lol!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

finnsmom said:


> I will be sleeping by him (even if I'm sleeping on the floor). I will most likely leave the tv on or some soft music going for a little bit of noise. I really don't think that they would hear him with their doors closed and upstairs, but ya never know they have surprised me on more than one occasion. lol!


Well even if they do hear him, I guess it won't be too bad. They'll still be surprised.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

wrong thread.


----------

